# [Sistema] Opciones del Kernel para Centrino que no aparecen

## 2uncas

Hola, tengo un portátil Centrino HP nc4200 con Gentoo y Ubuntu. Al compilar el kernel en Gentoo no tengo las siguientes opciones, que si tengo en la configuración de Ubuntu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CPUFreq processor drivers
> 
> #
> ...

 

Si en Ubuntu hago un cat /proc/cpuinfo me muestra lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

En Gentoo el punto de "cpu MHz :" marca siempre 1.73GHz.

¿Cómo puedo o que debo hacer para tener estas opciones en el Kernel de Gentoo ?

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Estas mostrando unas opciones directamente del .config. Del tema centrino no tengo ni idea, pero sí se que algunas opciones no aparecen en el .config hasta que no marcas la opción de la que dependen desde el menú de kernel. Asegurate de buscar dichas opciones en el menú del kernel, no en el .config. Imagino que te faltará alguna opción por marcar, porque supongo que el tema de escaldado de frecuencia de centrino debe estar en el propio Kernel.

----------

## 2uncas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Estas mostrando unas opciones directamente del .config. 
> 
> 

 

Si, muestro la configuraci'on del .config que usa Ubuntu, en Gentoo por mas que he mirado no se donde activarlo, en el apartado que toricamente deberian estar no aparece nada de Centrino.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                        │ │
> 
>   │ │ [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                                   │ │
> ...

 

La verdad es que no se que hacer, no se si es que necesito parchear el Kernel con algo o no se donde puedo estar equivocado.

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

```
Symbol: X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO [=n]

Prompt: Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

  Defined at arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/Kconfig:29

  Depends on: CPU_FREQ && ACPI_PROCESSOR

  Location:

    -> Power management options

      -> CPU Frequency scaling

        -> CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ [=n])

  Selects: CPU_FREQ_TABLE
```

Mira la línea "Depends on"  :Wink: . Vamos, que creo que te falta el ACPI_PROCESSOR porque CPU_FREQ sí lo tienes marcado. Activa el soporte ACPI para el procesador y apuesto a que aparecerán esas líneas que echas de menos.

----------

## 2uncas

He activado ACPI_PROCESSOR y CPU_FREQ, pero no me aparece

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │ [*] ACPI Support                                                                                                 │ │
> 
>   │ │ <*>   AC Adapter (NEW)                                                                                           │ │
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  <M>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                                       │ │
> 
>   │ │ [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                                             │ │
> ...

 

Gracias, por hoy lo dejo.

----------

## Stolz

Curioso, porque yo veo en esa lista  *Quote:*   

> <M> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

  ¿no es esa?

----------

## ekz

Por casualidad has visto esta página? puede servirte

http://web.gentrinoo.org/

La seccion del escalado de frecuencia esta aquí

http://web.gentrinoo.org/powersaving

----------

## 2uncas

El problema es que estás opciones que si aparecen en el ".config" de Ubuntu  no aparecen en Gentoo, ¿entiendo que los Kernels son los mismos para cualquier distribución de Linux no ?,  ¿ puede depender como compiles el Kernel, yo uso "genkernel" ?.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OPCIONES DE UBUNTU
> 
> # CPUFreq processor drivers
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Pero a pesar de no aparecer las opciones en el .config ¿obtienes la funcionalidad que quieres?

----------

## 2uncas

El problema que tengo es que cuando activo el ACPI el equipo va muy pero que muy lento para todo, el arranque tarda como 10', es volver a compilar sin ACPI y ya va normal, por eso instalé Ubuntu para ver el rendimiento y que opciones en el Kernel había para descartar otros problemas.

Me voy a dar otro repaso a las guías mencionadas por si me dejo algo, pero me parece raro.

Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Aunque el kernel no es exactamente el mismo en todas las distros, éste apartado sí que es igual.

Ésta es mi configuración:

```

    Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

     CPU Frequency scaling  --->

│                                      [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                                          │ │

  │ │                                      ---   'performance' governor                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                      ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      < >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      < >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                      [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs                                             │ │

  │ │                                      [*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Transmeta LongRun                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                      ---   shared options                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                                            │ │

```

Saludos

----------

## capira

PUes yo tengo tambien un Centrino y si que tengo esos parametros activados. Puedes decir que version del kernel estas mirando?

Lo que yo hice fue marcar como procesador un Pentium M:

```
Processor type and features --> Processor family --> Pentium M
```

Esto no afecta al acpi pero si a las instrucciones que se generan al compilar las aplicaciones.

Por otro lado active la opcion que se comentan aqui arriba y va bastante bien.

Tambien tuve que instalar un paquete cpufequtils ahora que lo recuerdo.

----------

